
George Holtz codes 11 hours straight live stream [video] - rick22
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Hlb8YX2-W8
======
lostmsu
Sorry to be holy-wary, but that was outrageous: just watched random pieces of
that video until found one where he actually codes, basically vim Python
editing.

So I opened somewhere around this moment:
[https://youtu.be/7Hlb8YX2-W8?t=17039](https://youtu.be/7Hlb8YX2-W8?t=17039)

And, first, he copy-pastes some code, and then spends about a minute figuring
if he got tabs converted to spaces, including googling a vim command.

Then he proceeds to make a loop over some collection next to the loop over an
adjacent collection. And he makes that stupid mistake of renaming a variable
of the loop, but no renaming in the body.

Man, if that's how professional vim users work, this piece of video will be
the only proof I will ever need to prevent zealots from even wasting IDE users
time to try vim.

~~~
module0000
>> Man, if that's how professional vim users work, this piece of video will be
the only proof I will ever need to prevent zealots from even wasting IDE users
time to try vim.

I'm a zealot, and it's a waste of _my_ time to try and convince someone to use
vim. If someone is trying to sell you on using vim, remind them of the code
they should be writing instead of flapping their lips at you. The "you gotta
use vim!" folks are usually half-adept hacks. They don't quite understand it
as fully as they feel they should, so instead they try to get good vibes by
convincing you to make the same decisions they did.

disclaimer: 20-year vi/vim user - could care less whether anyone else uses it
or not.

~~~
lostmsu
You know, someone's wrong on the Internet :-D

Also, George Hotz is a famous hacker, maybe not Carmack or Linus, but
definitely somewhere on that scale. Even that video shows an interesting work.

Also, I used `zealot` in the sense of advertisement, not normal passion.

------
kopo
This is really cool. Maybe it's my age but I am slightly out of the loop when
it comes to dev's livestreaming. Didn't realize it was a thing.

For some reason, it's reminding me of SOLE (self organized learning
environment) classrooms being tried out in the UK. Put a BIG problem on the
board. Get a couple kids to sit in front of a SINGLE large screen and work it
out. Provide internet access. And the teacher just hangs in the background not
teaching, but observing/guiding/keeping things on track. This is taking it to
another level with the number of people watching/learning/contributing etc.

------
_iyig
Typo in title. “Holtz” should be “Hotz”

------
stefan_
I'm concerned he got to about hour 10 until considering datasets (=video) with
validated camera calibration information.

I think the video ended before he applied any of it, though..

------
rick22
Op of the thread here. Could some who has the authorization to change the
title of the post please change "Holtz" to "Hotz". If you are reading this
apologize "Hotz".

------
palerdot
Can someone correct the title with 'George Hotz'? Right now, the spelling is
wrong and kind of misleading.

------
singularity2001
So much keyboard trial and error, hit and miss;) Chaotic minds are the most
creative!

------
whatshisface
Does anyone know who this guy is, what he was doing, and why he was
livestreaming it?

~~~
gitgud
He's a young hacker who apparently hacked the iphone and Play Station 3, but
now has founded a self driving car system designed for older cars.

Pretty interesting character, this is a [1] good interview about him and his
ideas.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqdYbwY9vPU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqdYbwY9vPU)

~~~
kumarvvr
I read his article on jailbreaking the first iPhone. It was awesome.He
soldered one connector on an ic and held it high, to make the jailbreak
happen. A very thorough article.

Guy is awesome.

